# What keeps you  supporting any artist long-term?



## nan_nan_yakamoto (Jun 29, 2020)

As an aspiring artist heavily trying to make this into a career, I would love to learn from clients, fans, and even fellow artists if they would oblige. These questions have always puzzled me or at least something I've been curious about when it comes to artist-fan relationships.

*Questions*


1. ) To the artist that you like, enjoy, support, or are loyal to, what captivates you about them?

- Objectively, what makes you wish they did *more* for the clients/supporters?

2. ) Would you actually enjoy an artist who would have a more down to earth approach? ( Games with fans, chats on discord, etc. )

- As a follow up, would you want a community in which you can speak with the artist and be among like-minded peers?

3. ) For people that support in patreon, what do you feel is reasonably lacking, when it comes to those you support? What do you enjoy as a reward, to the artist of Patreon you support?

4. ) For Fun: What games are you guys looking forward to the up and coming months? Would love to hear from ya!!!

Thank you to everyone that answers. I truly appreciate you and hope to have an amazing conversation! ^~^


----------



## PercyD (Jun 29, 2020)

Early on, I was supporting artists like DripRat and Bleedman back in the day.
But this was when people had their own websites, uploading their comics. I kept with them back in the day because they would update regularly, and tell pretty cool stories I could share with my friends.

These days, I value access to the artist much more- since I am an art nerd and it's cool to geek out about art. I am an artist myself, now, so doing trades also keeps me engaged. 
The later may be good in the furry community, cause there are a lot of creative folk.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 29, 2020)

_1. ) To the artist that you like, enjoy, support, or are loyal to, what captivates you about them?_
Usually the style! I'm picky, so there's gotta be something that I like/would love to learn and incorporate into my own artwork.
(Just look at those yummy colors!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(And the level of detail!!!) Devil Lu Bu by gyxycn on DeviantArt
If they're a d-bag though, I won't hesitate to unwatch them.

_- Objectively, what makes you wish they did *more* for the clients/supporters?_
Nothing. If they want to open up a patreon for curious buns like me, and give me access to progress videos and WIPs, that'd be cool, but I don't expect anything from someone I already admire. The artists I wanna learn from have already established themselves and don't offer these things. :c 

_2. ) Would you actually enjoy an artist who would have a more down to earth approach? ( Games with fans, chats on discord, etc. )_
No. I find it's usually fake/impersonal. I'd rather they use that time to keep creating. I have seen people do this and have it turn into just another gaming channel. If they want to transition to this, that's fine, but is isn't why I started watching them. :/

I'd be a little forgiving if they could balance their time right- but that's never been the case with it, so far.

_- As a follow up, would you want a community in which you can speak with the artist and be among like-minded peers?_
No. Sounds kinda creepy and invasive. Also takes time away from actual projects.

3. ) _N/A_

4. ) _For Fun: What games are you guys looking forward to the up and coming months? Would love to hear from ya!!!_
Not really sure. There isn't a whole lot of new anything that interests me anymore. Oversaturated and too many companies rehashing old products, or compromising the quality of a game with additional features like multiplayer or DLCs.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (Jul 1, 2020)

PercyD said:


> These days, I value access to the artist much more- since I am an art nerd and it's cool to geek out about art. I am an artist myself, now, so doing trades also keeps me engaged.
> The later may be good in the furry community, cause there are a lot of creative folk.


 Gotcha thank you ! <3 I'm fairly new to the community myself and have just stepped into the art world myself. How would you say networking with other artists in the community is, from you experiences?


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (Jul 1, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> _1. ) To the artist that you like, enjoy, support, or are loyal to, what captivates you about them?_
> Usually the style! I'm picky, so there's gotta be something that I like/would love to learn and incorporate into my own artwork.
> (Just look at those yummy colors!)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! This... gives me a lot to think about, if not edit how I may need to go, going forward. 

And I agree about the video game aspect. I know personally I'm trying to check out or hold hopes for Cyberpunk 2077 that might return games to the status that wasn't about mass money making. But  I will give it to indie developers making games that give new looks and fun games to fans.


----------



## Kope (Jul 1, 2020)

1. Style and content. Pretty professional lines and vivid colors usually with a unique art style hooks me in.

 Nothing I can think of they give out special patreon goodies and artwork which is cool

2.Yes because they feel more human and relatable then if they are honest and open. 

I am actually in one now and it’s pretty cool. We just chat about life and art. As well as support each other I like it

3. I feel like the extra artwork and special commissions are neat. I wish I could them be able to do it more, but you can only do so much without it affecting you negatively. 

4. Cyberpunk gonna be a non lethal robot badass! ^^


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The fact that I aspire to have a bank account to actually give money rather than my words of support. I mean, words are helpful, but it just doesn't pay ya know?


----------



## PercyD (Jul 2, 2020)

nan_nan_yakamoto said:


> Gotcha thank you ! <3 I'm fairly new to the community myself and have just stepped into the art world myself. How would you say networking with other artists in the community is, from you experiences?


Furries like to be shy, so just grasp them by the shoulders and ask about what they are working on. |D

I will also add, I refound driprat on FA and, lol, nostalgia~. Its pretty cool he's still doing his thing.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 2, 2020)

nan_nan_yakamoto said:


> 1. ) To the artist that you like, enjoy, support, or are loyal to, what captivates you about them?
> - Objectively, what makes you wish they did *more* for the clients/supporters?



Many things. Their style, how it evolves over time, their own original characters - what story do they have, why are those their main characters. Then, there's the interactions they have with their audience - do they care, do they engage in conversations with them. Do they give back to their supporters?(art trades, including followers/supporters characters in their own personal projects, discounts for loyal customers, etc).
-I wish that they could be more open with people who support them. Not to a creepy degree, mind you. I mean don't share your personal life and information with people, but talk to them, get to know them, don't view them only as a source of income that is to be discarded once they don't pay.



> 2. ) Would you actually enjoy an artist who would have a more down to earth approach? ( Games with fans, chats on discord, etc. )
> - As a follow up, would you want a community in which you can speak with the artist and be among like-minded peers?



Yes, I do enjoy talking to artists I commission. Even if it's about trivial stuff like how their day went, what stuff they like to do in their free time and so on.
I don't know about games with fans, I prefer solo play, and I don't want the artist to feel obligated to play a game with me. Playing multiplayer games, from my experience, can ruin relationships. Especially competitive PvP games.
-Also yes.  I am in a discord server that was made as a sort of "community" for a group of artists, and I enjoy talking to them about stuff, or reading what they have to say if I'm not actively engaged in their conversations.



> 3. ) For people that support in patreon, what do you feel is reasonably lacking, when it comes to those you support? What do you enjoy as a reward, to the artist of Patreon you support?



I don't use Patreon and I can't answer that. I don't know what can make me use patreon. I don't like the idea of paying a monthly free only to get the chance to then pay more money for art.



> 4. ) For Fun: What games are you guys looking forward to the up and coming months? Would love to hear from ya!!!



My laptop can't run any new games, but I am looking forward to the Summer Games Done Quick event. Also, I should get to playing Terraria again, because this update, supposedly its final update, is huge. There is a new difficulty and so many changes. New bosses, new items, new biomes, Quality of life changes... I just can't get myself to start. I spent my time on other things, I guess.


----------



## Tyno (Jul 2, 2020)

*Questions*


1. ) Usually because i like their style and are willing to correct some mistakes.

2. ) Selling art is a buisiness so it'd seem weird to have it extend to a friend relationship with the commisioner. I can see how it can be a good thing though.

- Maybe

3. ) I don't use patreon so i probably can't say anything of value for this question.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 2, 2020)

1: I have one go-to artist who provides high quality results at a very reasonable price, and the turn around time (which includes a WIP) is usually less than a week.  A very friendly personality is also a bonus and short response time in communication despite a 6 hour time difference.

2:  I also think of commissioning as a business transaction.  Maybe if I was also an artist, too, I would have more interest in extending the relationship beyond business.

3: I don't use Patreon.

4:  Looking forward to Star Wars Squadrons (October release, I think?)


----------



## PercyD (Jul 2, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> 3: I don't use Patreon.


Why no Patreon, if I may ask?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 2, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Why no Patreon, if I may ask?



I just do individual commissions


----------



## PercyD (Jul 2, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> I just do individual commissions


Yea, but *why*. Is there a reason you're telling someone else not to do something?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 2, 2020)

PercyD said:


> Yea, but *why*. Is there a reason you're telling someone else not to do something?



Oh, I have nothing against it, and I'm not suggesting anyone shouldn't use it.
I personally don't use it because I only average a commission once every 3-4 months and if there's something in particular I want in the "official" style, I'll seek out my go-to artist who doesn't use Patreon either.  Otherwise, I might do one-time commissions so I can get a piece in different styles from different artists.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 2, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> Oh, I have nothing against it, and I'm not suggesting anyone shouldn't use it.
> I personally don't use it because I only average a commission once every 3-4 months and if there's something in particular I want in the "official" style, I'll seek out my go-to artist who doesn't use Patreon either.  Otherwise, I might do one-time commissions so I can get a piece in different styles from different artists.


You... kinda just did tell someone not to use it. *Squint*

But okay, thats valid. It's not good to start out with Patreon because it requires having a community of patreons~.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jul 2, 2020)

Money


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 2, 2020)

PercyD said:


> You... kinda just did tell someone not to use it. *Squint*



I'm still not sure how you're inferring that, but just to be clear, if anyone wants to use Patreon, go ahead and use Patreon.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 2, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> I'm still not sure how you're inferring that, but just to be clear, if anyone wants to use Patreon, go ahead and use Patreon.






You know what, after screenshotting that you said "*I *don't..."
My bad. I'm running on like, an hour and a half of sleep.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (Jul 7, 2020)

Weirdo9018 said:


> 1. Style and content. Pretty professional lines and vivid colors usually with a unique art style hooks me in.
> 
> Nothing I can think of they give out special patreon goodies and artwork which is cool
> 
> ...


Thank you so much ^~^ Hope to bring this into formulating a plan and hopefully a fun community. 

Heck yea! Every time I see more news about it, I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Stray_the_Kitsune (Jul 7, 2020)

1) just started hiring artists, but I really like Breath (Kerri) and Muky-Cuddly (Miliito, Osezno ect.) . I really love their art styles and intend to stick with them as long as they'll tolerate my commissions XD

2) Valsalia is like that and is really endearing because of that. But, it's not for everyone. I like the difference in artists' personalities. Some are just more private and still friendly without live streaming and/or gaming with clients.

3) I'm not currently supporting anyone on Patreon, but I think I would. Honestly though, I'd prefer to support an artist with a consistent flow of commissions :3


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (Jul 19, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> The fact that I aspire to have a bank account to actually give money rather than my words of support. I mean, words are helpful, but it just doesn't pay ya know?


So true... But even just..."being there" helps artist I think. Like watching, following, or interacting in their chats. Things like that helps a lot as that support sorta...uplifts us. At least I can say that for me. ^^


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (Nov 11, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Many things. Their style, how it evolves over time, their own original characters - what story do they have, why are those their main characters. Then, there's the interactions they have with their audience - do they care, do they engage in conversations with them. Do they give back to their supporters?(art trades, including followers/supporters characters in their own personal projects, discounts for loyal customers, etc).
> -I wish that they could be more open with people who support them. Not to a creepy degree, mind you. I mean don't share your personal life and information with people, but talk to them, get to know them, don't view them only as a source of income that is to be discarded once they don't pay.
> 
> 
> ...



I've been seeing that a lot and I'm happy for that. To kind of have a happy medium between being friendly and what not to fans and supporters, but not to the point that it seems desperate or creepy. 
That is....very true lol. Competitive games with people who are competitive may end up making some pretty intense situations. I myself enjoy more cooperative games or PvE than anything.
Hmmm, that's a very fair view. Something to think about when it comes to Patreon.
 Gah, tell me about it. You know, I have that game on my computer but I have never opened it. What is it like?


----------

